# What do you miss 💋 most about driving?



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

2-3X surge at bar close on Friday and Saturday nights!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I miss the extra $50 of food I got to eat every day :cryin:


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Income stream and meeting a variety of people


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Chatting with passengers:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/"is-your-last-name-uber-".360127/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/answering-the-question-"how-do-you-like-driving-for-uber-".360450/
I've said it a lot here, but I really liked the gig even though it's terrible. I like talking with most people, even when they're passengers. I enjoy pretty much everyone on this forum too, even the misanthropes, cranks, conspiracy theorists, capitalist apologists, and haters. I am filled with a joy for life and a need to connect with and understand people, and rideshare subsidized that for me in a fun and low consequence way.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Being a therapist!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Some of the interesting people I meet and of course the money.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I miss the strippers, the wannabe strippers, the drunk girls, and the flirts. They used to chat me up, sometimes even feel me up. Now I have to stay home with my wife. When will this torture end?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Rather you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


I miss shuffling &#127183;
And longhauling &#128667;
And cherrypicking &#127826;
And giving out 5&#127775;&#127775;&#127775;&#127775;&#127775; to difficult pax &#129303;
Talking with wealthy people &#128181;
And entrepreneurs/small business owners &#128170;
And blue collar workers &#128736;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I miss when getting groped was the biggest concern 🤗.

When a pax sneezing was just gross and not a possible death sentence 🤔


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving.


Sitting at the airport queue all day reading UP.net and pretending I had a job. &#128518;


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I quit over a year ago, and I can't remember even a single moment when the thought crossed my mind "I miss driving for Uber." There would have to be a spectacular pay increase for me to even _think_ about it again, and even with a huge pay hike I don't think I would bother.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I miss the old colorful uber screen. Especially when it said "Select" in the middle.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The time. The schedule. The 'out of the house'. AND, a few dollars for device upgrades I don't need.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I miss the sounds of gagging and barfing in the back seat.
I miss the sounds of angry, arguing drunken pax's.
I really miss the sounds of a 19 yo punk telling me what I _have_ to do.
I miss the smells ... oh, the smells I miss the most.
I miss the Uber messages saying that I haven't been accepting enough $3 rides.
I miss the cops hassling me for being an Uber driver.
I miss Uber hassling me for being an Uber driver.
I miss the pax's hassling me for being an Uber driver.
I miss the look of concern on my wife's face as I drop a small pistol in my pocket to go to work.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I miss the sounds of gagging and barfing in the back seat.
> I miss the sounds of angry, arguing drunken pax's.
> I really miss the sounds of a 19 yo punk telling me what I _have_ to do.
> I miss the smells ... oh, the smells I miss the most.
> ...


Now you get the sounds of silence?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I miss driving at night time. I used to find it cosy and kind of magical doing the bar traffic. Vibing with people who are in the zone as far as going out. I like people who are out to have fun. I can't count the number of times I used to gel with nice pax, we'd often get on like a house on fire. The default experience on here of a-hole riders is pretty alien to me, outside of an occasional prick.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I miss driving at night time. I used to find it cosy and kind of magical doing the bar traffic. Vibing with people who are in the zone as far as going out. I like people who are out to have fun. I can't count the number of times I used to gel with nice pax, we'd often get on like a house on fire. The default experience on here of a-hole riders is pretty alien to me, outside of an occasional prick.


This is another reason I liked the sweet spot on friday nights when people are ready to go out, after work and before getting drunk. Happy, pumped, friendly &#128522;


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Was this &#128139; for me?  I love you, I really do.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Was this &#128139; for me?  I love you, I really do.


I thought you loved my mom❓ 
Are you dumping her❓&#129320;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I thought you loved my mom❓
> Are you dumping her❓&#129320;


Busted! He is smoching up to you to get close to your mom

Your mom is about as safe as a cheeseburger is around @Pax_Buster!


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Busted! He is smoching up to you to get close to your mom
> 
> Your mom is about as safe as a cheeseburger is around @Pax_Buster!


&#128521;


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I don't miss putting high miles on car but I do miss my nice pax


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I miss the old colorful uber screen. Especially when it said "Select" in the middle.
> View attachment 444308


But who's been driving long enough to remember this one?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I miss the intelligent and meaningful conversations I got from 5-10% of my pax.

Otherwise I miss the entitled millennials, the walking ashtrays stinkers, the opinionated backseat drivers, the overloaders trying to bypass my actual number of seats, the vaping morons who don't think they're not smokers and insist on stanking up my car with their poison, the non-tipping airport passengers with 1001 pieces of luggage, and the idiots who don't show up when and where they're supposed to be.

And of course, I miss the magical words "*I'll tip you in the app.*"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> But who's been driving long enough to remember this one?
> 
> View attachment 444376


What in the world is that  ? How long ago?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I miss the big bucks and the touristas.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I miss cashing out money into my account.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> What in the world is that  ? How long ago?


That screen shot isn't my own. I nicked it from Google. Turns it out it's from a UP thread from 2015.

But that's how the ping screen looked when I first started driving, almost five years ago. Back then we did Uber with a horse and wagon. And the pings arrived by telegram :biggrin:.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> I miss the big bucks and the touristas.


The big bucks start well after the lettuce!


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

I miss getting one stars, false feedback, and points

I miss fitting 3 full size adults in the back seat and saying "are you guys comfy back there" and always hear someone lying and saying yes

I actually miss the occasional smell of weed in my back seat &#128549;


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> But who's been driving long enough to remember this one?
> 
> View attachment 444376


That is from 2017, right around the time when there was no 45 minute long trip notification. Do you remember the times when there was no rematch at the airports?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

wastaxinowuber said:


> I miss getting one stars, false feedback, and points
> 
> I miss fitting 3 full size adults in the back seat and saying "are you guys comfy back there" and always hear someone lying and saying yes
> 
> I actually miss the occasional smell of weed in my back seat &#128549;


I just finished binge-watching "Weeds" on Netflix (among quite a few others) -- try it, it might hold you off! :roflmao:

EDIT: https://uberpeople.net/threads/maki...ed-to-bother-watching-now.386952/post-6098833


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

There were no destination filters either back in 2015. How do I know? Because my 2015-2016 account was decativated. I opened another one 😉
I miss those times when we could get away with things like that.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> The big bucks start well after the lettuce!


For me, the big bucks started with my first pax:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> For me, the big bucks started with my first pax:


Haven't heard his name in decades... he was funny..."Your mother wears army boots. She probably does, and she will hurt you!"


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

I miss all the Silicon Valley insider information.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Driving :thumbup:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Money.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> How do I know? Because my 2015-2016 account was decativated. I opened another one &#128521;


What was the deactivation for? Asking for a friend.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

The Money and all the hot men i see in the bay area


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

hottiebottie said:


> The Money and all the hot men i see in the bay area


Hottie, can I ask you something? You are in your 40's or 50's? I don't mind late 30's either &#128521;


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I miss getting out of the house for a few hours a night.i'm bored sitting at home drinking scotch,i skype with my girlfriend(shes a flight attendant in self quarantine),my kids and my grand kids.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

evad77 said:


> I miss getting out of the house for a few hours a night.i'm bored sitting at home drinking scotch,i skype with my girlfriend(shes a flight attendant in self quarantine),my kids and my grand kids.


Granny in quarantine &#128525; Do you need a quarantine-mate? &#128521;


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

haha! nope,i pass the time drinking scotch and cooking,and you're too far away


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Granny in quarantine &#128525; Do you need a quarantine-mate? &#128521;


With your unusual thirst for grannies, gerontophilia, you should get a job at an assisted living facility.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Granny in quarantine &#128525; Do you need a quarantine-mate? &#128521;





evad77 said:


> haha! nope,i pass the time drinking scotch and cooking,and you're too far away


Pax Buster... Evad is a Male and not a Granny.

Evad... Pax Buster is a 26 year old male that loves Grannies.

I saw the miscommunication and was dying of laughter &#128514;


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I see!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Pax Buster... Evad is a Male and not a Granny.
> 
> Evad... Pax Buster is a 26 year old male that loves Grannies.
> 
> I saw the miscommunication and was dying of laughter &#128514;


I thought I was missing something.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

The awesome and generous pay


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> I miss the strippers, the wannabe strippers, the drunk girls, and the flirts. They used to chat me up, sometimes even feel me up. Now I have to stay home with my wife. When will this torture end?


I miss the strippers' tips. They are very generous.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Irishjohn831 said:


> The awesome and generous pay


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

hottiebottie said:


> The Money and all the hot men i see in the bay area


 Hot men = men with fever = coronavirus infected men! :roflmao:



Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 444425


Seriously sarcastic. &#128528;


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> Hottie, can I ask you something? You are in your 40's or 50's? I don't mind late 30's either &#128521;


im 27 baby, you wont b able to handle all this &#128539;



Pax_Buster said:


> Granny in quarantine &#128525; Do you need a quarantine-mate? &#128521;


dont be flirting with other females pax you all mine now


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Pax Buster... Evad is a Male and not a Granny.
> 
> Evad... Pax Buster is a 26 year old male that loves Grannies.
> 
> I saw the miscommunication and was dying of laughter &#128514;


Oops, my bad. Evad should be with 21 year old chicks &#128521;


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I miss the subway sub.






Sad thing: it’s not a joke.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

To be honest, at this point, I don't miss much at all. Except the $800-$1000 a week I made every week of course.

I have been driving for both Uber and Lyft full time for a year and eight months and have given 6000 rides. 

The social interaction with passengers is enjoyable, at least most of the time.

I filed for Tennessee Unemployment Insurance (UI) two weeks ago and I think I'll file at least two more weeks before I hit the road again. I have yet to hear anything about my claim.

Regardless of if I should receive any money from UI or not, I don't think there are many rides out there now anyway, so I think it's best to not drive.

I will continue to do projects around the house and sell stuff online. And wait until things get back to normal.


----------



## Joe Knob (Oct 7, 2015)

Getting a $35-$40 trip to the airport from home in Alpine, and then a $40 trip up to Encinitas from the airport, and then a $50 dollar trip back to El Cajon, and then going home having made $130 in 3 hours... miss those days


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Fishing for that 45+ 3.0X at big events.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> But who's been driving long enough to remember this one?
> 
> View attachment 444376


Hmmm I seem too recall that.
My first day ever doing Guber was NYE 16'


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I'd say the potential of it just being there. Knowing that my account was active and I could turn it on at any moment and make money, even if it was just peanuts. That still applies today, but the shelter in place order has killed any business out there for the time being.

Kind of like an ace up my sleeve ready to go at a moment's notice if I lost my job.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


I dont miss it.
Drove 90 miles today.
Pizza.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> That is from 2017, right around the time when there was no 45 minute long trip notification. Do you remember the times when there was no rematch at the airports?


YES. I was so green I wanted too take every ride and help every pax. I needed a good swift kick in the pants...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

UberPhool said:


> Fishing for that 45+ 3.0X at big events.


Big event:


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Random people coming out of nowhere and pulling on your locked door handles: "Are you my Uber?" 😳


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> Random people coming out of nowhere and pulling on your locked door handles: "Are you my Uber?" &#128563;


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Well I DON'T miss coming here & reading a$$hats who did nothing but complain about how much they hate doing this job.
Mainly I miss the CASH!
This was peak Drunk Driving season before a dead summer.
The absolute best I can hope for is a return to "normalcy" in August.

News is reporting as I am typing this, that intake at the local hospital has seen a large increase --- today.

I'm also bored out of my mind - at my age/immune system, especially right now, I don't need to leave the house.
And getting a Honey-Do list from my wife is not the answer.

I told my wife I had put 2-3 pounds back on from the 65 I had lost because I'm just sitting around.
She suggested I go outside.

I replied, "Well that's not really the same as riding around with a carload of drunk girls at two in the morning is it?"


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I quit over a year ago, and I can't remember even a single moment when the thought crossed my mind "I miss driving for Uber."


Yet you are glued to a forum for Uber drivers.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I miss the intelligent and meaningful conversations I got from 5-10% of my pax.
> 
> Otherwise I miss the entitled millennials, the walking ashtrays stinkers, the opinionated backseat drivers, the overloaders trying to bypass my actual number of seats, the vaping morons who don't think they're not smokers and insist on stanking up my car with their poison, the non-tipping airport passengers with 1001 pieces of luggage, and the idiots who don't show up when and where they're supposed to be.
> 
> And of course, I miss the magical words "*I'll tip you in the app.*"


I'm hoping I can ride unemployment for the maximum benefit.

Now that I'm away from it, I don't want to go back.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Yet you are glued to a forum for Uber drivers.


Not at all; I hadn't looked at this site for months, and just checked in recently because I thought it would be interesting to see what drivers were saying about having to deal with the epidemic. When I did, I realized that I had completely forgotten what an extraordinary freak-show of amazing stupidity and ignorance is on parade here daily. Not _everyone_, mind you -- I want to emphasize that _immediately_. But this place offers a very large and very rich spectacle of human foolishness that is so vivid and comes in so many different varieties that it's like rubbernecking at the site of an accident. It's appalling, but if you look at it with the right perspective, it can actually be quite entertaining. A rich vein indeed.

Probably more importantly, though, I just happen to have more time on my hands than usual at the moment -- for obvious reasons that we all know all too well -- but that won't last. :wink:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Not at all; I hadn't looked at this site for months, and just checked in recently because I thought it would be interesting to see what drivers were saying about having to deal with the epidemic. When I did, I realized that I had completely forgotten what an extraordinary freak-show of amazing stupidity and ignorance is on parade here daily. Not _everyone_, mind you -- I want to emphasize that _immediately_. But this place offers a very large and very rich spectacle of human foolishness that is so vivid and comes in so many different varieties that it's like rubbernecking at the site of an accident. It's appalling, but if you look at it with the right perspective, it can actually be quite entertaining. A rich vein indeed.
> 
> Probably more importantly, though, I just happen to have more time on my hands than usual at the moment -- for obvious reasons that we all know all too well -- but that won't last. :wink:


I don't get the whole shaming people for enjoying a forum. If you want to be on this site, then welcome and enjoy.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I don't get the whole shaming people for enjoying a forum. If you want to be on this site, then welcome and enjoy.


I'm not sure if you're referring to me or Lil'Lyftie, but _I_ certainly wasn't suggesting that anyone should be ashamed of being here, and I don't _think_ Lil'Lyftie was either (although I guess he can speak for himself). Now, there are many, many things that people _post_ here that I think they should be ashamed of, but that's a whole 'nother story . . .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm not sure if you're referring to me or Lil'Lyftie, but _I_ certainly wasn't suggesting that anyone should be ashamed of being here, and I don't _think_ Lil'Lyftie was either (although I guess he can speak for himself). Now, there are many, many things that people _post_ here that I think they should be ashamed of, but that's a whole 'nother story . . . :wink:


I was just telling you to enjoy.

My rant was in general. Not necessarily towards Lil'Lyftie.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I had completely forgotten what an extraordinary freak-show of amazing stupidity and ignorance is on parade here daily.


I feel called out. &#128556;

&#128517;


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I feel called out. &#128556;
> 
> &#128517;


I think I can quite safely and in all sincerity say that I wouldn't include your posts among the "really special" ones.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I think I can quite safely and in all sincerity say that I wouldn't include your posts among the "really special" ones.:wink:


How about mine &#129300;

&#129320;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I think I can quite safely and in all sincerity say that I wouldn't include your posts among the "really special" ones.:wink:


I have a couple for sure.



waldowainthrop said:


> Wait until light are red or until car stop.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have a couple for sure.


He got reeeeeeal quiet with my question &#128514;


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> How about mine &#129300;
> 
> &#129320;


No, definitely not. Just going off your (many, many, _many_) posts, you strike me as someone with a generous spirit, so, no. But it would be undiplomatic to explicitly list names of those I _would_ include -- although I guess when I refer to someone as "dipshit", that is probably something of a tip-off as to my conclusion. :wink:

I mentioned yesterday or so to waldowainthrop that I can see that he's obviously a _lot_ nicer than I am -- which would be indisputable to any reasonable person. But I'm pretty old at this point, and I've heard a lifetime's worth of stupid bullshit from people about their ignorant, ridiculous, and sometimes even sick, twisted opinions, and I no longer see any reason for humoring them. :wink: I'm not running for office, and I see no reason why I should care whether people who I regard as fools like me. :wink: It seems more than fair that they shouldn't. :wink:


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


Being able to say damn a Walmart. Now it is there is a Walmart I better drive closer to get a ride &#128512;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

@doyousensehumor stole some of mine but...

*driving past a water treatment plant on the @New2This Memorial Highway ,letting a good juicy fart rip and blaming it on the water treatment plant.

*using a trick to get old Surge multiplier. Longhauling and plunging Uber into the negative sometimes gave me wood.

*unleashing my inner Samuel L Jackson upon Rohit. Rohit it's not personal but you're the urinal cake with the target on it. We piss on you because we're bored and it's a game.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> @doyousensehumor stole some of mine but...
> 
> *driving past a water treatment plant on the @New2This Memorial Highway ,letting a good juicy fart rip and blaming it on the water treatment plant.
> 
> ...


I do miss the Game
Yes, that game
The one where I try an take as much of the fare ( and often then some) as I can from as many of the fares as I can during a day! I several times had negative days! My best day I was Gryft only and they lost $93 on my day! I was so excited!

Oh I kinda miss the RSE too.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I miss when getting groped was the biggest concern &#129303;.
> 
> When a pax sneezing was just gross and not a possible death sentence &#129300;


Right?! Used to cough to hide a fart, now you fart to hide a cough. -greatest meme ever-

I suppose I miss the ones who took the full 5 minutes and chased me as I drove away... or threw a wistful finger up. Or threw whatever was in hand.

Never failed to make me laugh and brighten my day.


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

Human contact. Most of my passengers were pretty interesting. I miss human contact.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Hot men = men with fever = coronavirus infected men! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> Seriously sarcastic. &#128528;


mash i wanna eat u up


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I don't know weather I miss driving or if I just miss being out of the house. I have to wait to see, hopefully soon.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Nothing.

I just sit around and collect my Unemployment Benefits from Taxi and laugh at the Media for hyping this FAKE VIRUS!

Then I laugh some more watching people wearing their ridiculous face masks and Gloves. 

Then I wash my worries away by constantly washing my hands 😂 

Welcome to the FAKE PANDEMIC folks. 
Population: Fools!


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


$4/hr + vomiting & abusive drunk paxholes.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

hottiebottie said:


> mash i wanna eat u up


You'll get bad heartburn.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


The only thing I miss is money. There's not a damn thing I miss about that patheric, ass raping, faux taxi, rip off company.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

I miss the amazing TIPS of the generous people I drove around !


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Miss meeting new people specially the women having fun conversations and the occasional lunch dates


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

Defensive Driver said:


> Nothing.
> 
> I just sit around and collect my Unemployment Benefits from Taxi and laugh at the Media for hyping this FAKE VIRUS!
> 
> ...


thats how stupid this world has become they believe everything, im actually happy about all this


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Nothing.
> 
> I just sit around and collect my Unemployment Benefits from Taxi and laugh at the Media for hyping this FAKE VIRUS!
> 
> ...


So you call the virus fake and then wash your worries away by washing your hands.

Only thing fake is your post. You sound worried. Nice try.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


Ha Ha Ha, oh yes I miss being abused by Uber and Lyft where they have this setup so they make a fortune and we get shit on daily doing runs for almost free.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

I miss the 2am drunk sing alongs. The last one I had was to Bush - Glycerine. We're on the highway at 2am, no traffic, glycerine comes on, windows rolled down. One passenger starts singing, turns to 2, then everyone is belting it out. Hands out the window, air in our faces. Fun times.


----------



## Phila-mena (Feb 18, 2020)

I miss the $60-$80 airport trips 💰


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I miss the 2am drunk sing alongs. The last one I had was to Bush - Glycerine. We're on the highway at 2am, no traffic, glycerine comes on, windows rolled down. One passenger starts singing, turns to 2, then everyone is belting it out. Hands out the window, air in our faces. Fun times.


I'll tell you what I get this, I drove a cab in Fort Lauderdale and Miami mostly Lauderdale and I was around 30 in early 90's, I was getting laid left and right picking up drunk women from local Lauderdale bars mainly around 17 Street Causeway and South, Hollywood was great back then, now I am old watching porn, oh no did I say that?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I'll tell you what I get this, I drove a cab in Fort Lauderdale and Miami mostly Lauderdale and I was around 30 in early 90's, I was getting laid left and right picking up drunk women from local Lauderdale bars mainly around 17 Street Causeway and South, Hollywood was great back then, now I am old watching porn, oh no did I say that?


You're lucky you're not doing time for sexual assault. No porn in prison except the homemade kind.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

The 5 shuffles a day that paid for my lunch


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I miss just talking to interesting people from all over the world
I miss the back to back long rides, especially when the Pax's sleep most of the way
I miss listening to my audio books on my ear buds when passengers don't want to talk
I miss trying to say "thank you" and "my pleasure" in different languages

I do not miss the entitled Persian Princes's in Beverly Hills mistaking me for the help


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I miss the sex.


----------



## LinnyVan (Sep 6, 2016)

I miss Tedgey!


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Women asked me to go into their rooms a few times. I cannot confirm or deny :wink:. I remember this Harley leather bag woman in her Middle age asking me if we can go do Neuro body rub. We ended up having a greatest time. She was a divorcee from Texas.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


I'm still out everyday


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


I have been doing Uber/Lyft just on Friday/Saturday evenings for over 5 years, I barely missed 4-5 weekends in the last 5 years. I have not driven in the past 20 days because of the pandemic. My wife and kids were used of not seeing me at home on the weekends, but now they say that they find it a bit weird seeing me in the house all the time -o:, but of course in a good way.

What I miss the most about U/L is fishing for long profitable rides specially at bar closing/airport, specially after games and concerts, I badly miss those $100-$200 unicorn rides after games and concerts.
Miss speaking to my friend while ubering, we both started doing U/L at the same time over 5 years ago.
Miss looking at my rating screen after every ride :roflmao:, Currently my rating is glued on 4.99 for the past couple of months, twice I touched a perfect 5.00 but it quickly went back down to 4.99. Drivers who drive around bar closing know exactly how hard it is to maintain their ratings.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


I miss the whopping 1970s taxi rates I was getting.

I miss all of the entitled, non-tipping pax.

I miss...


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I had a lot of fairly regular riders, and I miss them and wonder how they are doing. I miss payday. But I really don't miss the gasoline bill and putting all those miles on my car. 

I am back walking five miles a day and enjoying cooking and watching a movie with my wife. When I put a pencil to it, I believe we can handle the financial setback.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Happy women with big boobs who eagerly hop in the front seat. Yeah, I miss that. 🙁


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Happy women with big boobs who eagerly hop in the front seat. Yeah, I miss that. &#128577;


Wait are you the one that insisted on taking the bumpy route &#129300;


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Wait are you the one that insisted on taking the bumpy route &#129300;


Aka the scenic route. For me.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

My bladder wanting to explode... and running to find restroom


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

I miss having the extra money. Granted it wasn’t a huge amount, but it was something.

Getting rides into areas where you wouldn’t normally have occasion to be in. Some nice, some not so much - there’s something oddly exhilarating about being pushed out of my comfort zone.

Surge multipliers, areas that you could bank on surging at bar close, where a 3x surge would be on the low side. Nothing like being paid $20+ to take someone two miles.

I miss running into drivers with whom I had interacted on the various Facebook groups.

Sometimes I would turn off the app for a bit and just cruise around when the weather was particularly nice. Windows down, music up, just taking it all in, allowing myself a window, brief though it may have been, of forgetting my troubles and cares, just cruising.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

The constant, daily ****ery and the legendary "I will leave a tip on the app for you" only to end up with a 3 rating and no tip. I miss those days...


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

I miss doing what I love. 
To me, rideshare is like going to Vegas everyday.
You never know who your going to get, or where
your going to go.



UberBastid said:


> I miss the sounds of gagging and barfing in the back seat.
> I miss the sounds of angry, arguing drunken pax's.
> I really miss the sounds of a 19 yo punk telling me what I _have_ to do.
> I miss the smells ... oh, the smells I miss the most.
> ...


And they are PROUD of their stink. Oh the smell......that's the toughest and I'll tip you on the app.


----------



## Ripperman (Aug 3, 2017)

I do miss schlepping around drunk people and listening to their conversations.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

AuntyUber said:


> I miss doing what I love.
> To me, rideshare is like going to Vegas everyday.
> You never know who your going to get, or where
> your going to go.
> ...


Ha Ha Ha, oh sure Vegas, one thing you knew you weren't gonna get shit.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Ha Ha Ha, oh sure Vegas, one thing you knew you weren't gonna get shit.


Vegas exists to relieve you of your money, leave you broke and broken, crying, sitting on the curb.
JUST like Uber.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

I miss the extra $150-400, depending on the weekend. I miss the friendly chit-chat with people, some of them from all over the world. Nothing better than a 12 minute ride with a solid surge that goes quickly because the passenger is interesting and you have a great conversation. There's a definitely a social aspect I miss. I'm sure we all do. 

I'm very concerned that when all the dust settles from this, there will be 4X the amount of uber drivers, basically killing the ability to make surge-money during the busy stretches. I don't like driving nearly enough to drive the obnoxious drunks for $3.


----------



## MrChristopherK (Feb 14, 2017)

Nothing - Uber sucks...


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

Some cool people and stopping at any restaurant while working and actually eating there without my wife or dogs eating my food also lol


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

I miss the experience of lady passengers flirting with me. I miss driving strippers to and from their work place. Most of all, I miss the $traight up Ca$h money tips from my Business Class traveling regular homies.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> Right now on Instacart I'm seeing the equivalent of ant saturation. A batch or 2 will appear, but disappear in 1 or 2 seconds... before I (or I presume any other shopper) really has a chance to examine the batch at all. Been going on like this for an hour. Who's taking batches that quickly? Maybe some shoppers see a batch before others do, giving them more time to think about it?


Ants gathering food &#129300; natural skill


----------



## Yomms (Mar 10, 2019)

I miss the money n the city, n the fast life


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Getting laid by random beautiful tourists. At least that’s the way I remember it.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

I


Mkang14 said:


> Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


I miss not having the choice to drive even though I chose to stop for my own health. Then, I ended up with this cough and self isolated to protect others since I haven't been tested.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I miss the guessing game I have the second my hand touches the car door of the rented taxi.

It’s the same excitement Harry Potter gets every time he tries a Bertie bott every flavor bean.

What on earth is this taxi going to smell like?

licorice?
pjne fresh?
vomit?
tooth paste?
Hatiaan Epis?
Taco Bell?

The wonders never cease....


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

I miss the funny ish passengers would say, dropping strippers off at the police station at 4 in the afternoon, driving cops from outta state to the dispensaries, taking British women my grandma's age to see Magic Mike, you know typical day in Vegas.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I miss seeing more normalcy in the threads-gone-wild on here (relatively speaking, that is).
And I miss not reading so many of them.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I also miss not having to click as much on the IGNORE and UNWATCH buttons.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Driving can be fun if you do it in a new city. You get to explore and make money at same time. Some cities are really pleasant to drive in, like San Francisco, Seattle and Portland if you are new. You get to see alot. And since the city is new to you, things like traffic etc don't bother you much. Because you are excited about everything around you lol. Maybe it is just me.
So I do miss those first 100 trips in a new city.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Miss the extra $3-4k/month. 

But, enjoying working MANY less hours and still bringing in $300-500/wk delivering. Might not go back to driving people until ski season starts up again in December. Provided it comes back. Can't see it not coming back it's to hard a hit on the economy if it's shuttered.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Miss the extra $3-4k/month.
> 
> But, enjoying working MANY less hours and still bringing in $300-500/wk delivering. Might not go back to driving people until ski season starts up again in December. Provided it comes back. Can't see it not coming back it's to hard a hit on the economy if it's shuttered.


Which service do you use to deliver?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

NoPool4Me said:


> Which service do you use to deliver?


Primary is DoorDash. But the last 3 weeks I'm now mixing in UberEats.

Eats brought back boosts last week in my market. Those are ranging from 1.5x-2.0x. I'm averaging approx. $20/hr. Saturday from 5:30 to just after 9:00 made $110. A good night I can make $25-30ish if things work in my favor.

Wife and I deliver together occasionally. Last night I made $55 in 4 hours, she made $80. Not great for 2 people (well $16ish/hr for each of us so guess not horrible) but it's nice to spend some time together. However, that shows how if you work multiple apps at same time you can up your per hour.

Postmates isn't really popular here from my understanding. GrubHub is around, but I think DoorDash is the main app being used here. Delivery is VERY market, and even area, specific.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I miss the strippers, the wannabe strippers, the drunk girls, and the flirts. They used to chat me up, sometimes even feel me up. Now I have to stay home with my wife. When will this torture end?


I'm in the same boat you're in (I also have 2 kids at home cause school is closed) I loved Uber and I miss it for the same reasons you do, I haven't driven in 2 months or so ugh


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

ColumbusRides said:


> I'm in the same boat you're in (I also have 2 kids at home cause school is closed) I loved Uber and I miss it for the same reasons you do, I haven't driven in 2 months or so ugh


My last drive was Feb 29. I'm tempted to do food delivery, but, not sure it's worth the risk since I'd been sick in March... better now, but, I'm in a higher risk group due to age.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> So you call the virus fake and then wash your worries away by washing your hands.
> 
> Only thing fake is your post. You sound worried. Nice try.


&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I miss having something to do on a friday or saturday night that doesnt involve me sitting around watching people drink and not getting paid for it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm starting to miss the competition against the other drivers, you know positioning my self better than them to snag up some extra pings. Using the flawed app to my advantage. Seeing the other drivers all bunched up in one hot spot out around their cars *****ing that they are not getting any pings.

Ultimately I'm missing putting the extra money into my retirement account, stocks and funds are down, now is the time to buy and I don't have that extra cash flow to take advantage of it.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Nothing. I miss nothing about this gig. I'm trading my sedan for a convertible so I'm not even tempted to do this again ever!


----------



## UnicornOfDeath (Jan 24, 2020)

The Occasional invitations for “Coffee” , the even more occasional lines of Blow! , the downtown friday saturday night eye candy .the drunks with loose pockets . Don’t miss the vomit tho


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


I miss Tuesday's where I consistently had $800 - $900 per week deposited into my account doing a part time gig. Sweet.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


I liked most of my pax. Im a friendly older guy. I like a good conversation. I've had some great conversations.

I also miss telling tourists about San Diego history. I was looking forward to tourist season this year. No cigar this year.

If you think about it, RS is people coming into your life just long enough to tell stories and laugh. Then you drop them off and will most likely never see them again.

It's an interesting interaction between humans for sure.



UberBastid said:


> I miss the sounds of gagging and barfing in the back seat.
> I miss the sounds of angry, arguing drunken pax's.
> I really miss the sounds of a 19 yo punk telling me what I _have_ to do.
> I miss the smells ... oh, the smells I miss the most.
> ...


The cops hated us for the first few years in San Diego.

Now they are cool. Taking drunks off the street makes their job a bit easier.

Actual conversation with a cop while I was in a white zone.

"Are you on duty?"
Yes officer, trolling for drunks.
"Keep it up". Off he went.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

I stopped driving back in March when things really went into lockdown. No point driving anymore. Either you have no passengers or the ones you got were coughing. For cents per mile, that's not worth it at all.

What do I miss about driving... well not a lot. I do enjoy picking up and chatting with pretty ladies so I miss that a little bit haha!

What I don't miss about driving... pretty much all of it. The daily physical pain. Getting up early to poo and pee and shower. Having to run errands after driving for people at home, which simply adds to my stress. Crazy drivers who think they're in some Fast and Furious movie. Earning cents per mile. Having my money taken away with barely anything left to me. Now that there's no money, nothing's taken away lol!

I'm actually having a grand time during the coronavirus situation. A bit boring but still enjoyable and much better. I get to sleep all day or play, read comics, watch movies. Best of all, there's a $600/week PUA money that I'm waiting for, which translates $2400 a month + $167 from EDD. The $600/week will end on the last day of July. Imagine, around $2400/month without risking your life on the road, without having to interact with crazy people, without having to deal with stinky body odor, without having to deal with trashy children with non-caring parents, without having to deal with random calls from highschools, without having to deal with traffic! Honestly, $2400/month is way more than my monthly income from 2019! I'm definitely taking advantage of this to recover from all the pain and mental stress that I've gone through last year. I'll just go back to work in August if it's safe to do so because the $167/week is too low to sit around on.

I've even discovered new awesome movies that I want to watch from other countries! From Japan I just watched Back Street Girls Gokudolls, which is about three yakuza thugs who failed their boss, so they were forced to have sex change operation in order to make money for the gang by becoming singing and dancing pop idols! Very funny! And then I discovered a new super awesome Indian movie called Baaghi 3. It's like Rambo, but more insane! Thankfully I found Baaghi 1 and 2 online so I can watch those. Baaghi 3 apparently just got released recently so there's no clear copy of it yet to watch on the net haha


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I do miss some of the great conversations - there was a regular that I really enjoyed driving as well - An Asian gal named Jen that really loved Austin, always flew to NY to visit her bf - She always said Yay I get Jay! Lol she also always said she loved Austin more than her boyfriend lol 
We had some fun conversations, wouldn’t mind driving her to the airport again but the rates and of course the virus - no way am I driving! 

I am getting bored as hell though and kinda going nutty with this isolation, wouldn’t even mind driving again if it wasn’t for the virus. The rates are just terrible also..I could only do 4am airport runs just because those are the only sane rides in Austin.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> I stopped driving back in March when things really went into lockdown. No point driving anymore. Either you have no passengers or the ones you got were coughing. For cents per mile, that's not worth it at all.
> 
> What do I miss about driving... well not a lot. I do enjoy picking up and chatting with pretty ladies so I miss that a little bit haha!
> 
> ...


Baaghi 3 &#128514;. I haven't heard of it but has a "I have a certain set of skills" vibe to it. Looks Cheezy but awesome like most Indian movies.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Baaghi 3 &#128514;. I haven't heard of it but has a "I have a certain set of skills" vibe to it. Looks Cheezy but awesome like most Indian movies.


Definitely my kind of movie lol! It looks like a movie made by someone who loves video games and a fan of martial arts manga like Baki where people literally can beat up tanks and helicopters barehanded haha! I'm about to watch Part 2, just woke up after a bit of a nap! Part 1 was pretty educational for me. I learned something where a child feeds the first bite or morsel of food to the parent, that was interesting. In the scene, the bad guy is the son of a martial arts master and they're having lunch. He feeds what seems to be rice or whatever it was to his dad, then his dad tells him something like "You're not a kid anymore, you don't need to do this anymore" and he just says he'll always be his boy. I imagine that's a way of showing respect for your parent or guardian for giving birth to you or taking care of you. Never heard about it before! Anyway the bad guy ended up poisoning his own dad because he won't approve of his plan to kill his romantic rival. Well, that turned murderous quickly lol!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Summertime in this market is usually terrible but this year it will be extremely awful. I was granted a 60 day deferment of my car loan payment but May 25 I have to resume my payments. I should be able to pay on May 25th but June it's looking like I got start getting my hustle on. It's not going to be Rideshare though. I'm locked and loaded with Instacart and two of the delivery apps. The last time I gave an Uber Ride was on March 7th. My plan is to simply ignore Uber the entire summer unless the demand picks up. So I'm anticipating 6 total months of being off the air so to speak. Hopefully the colleges will be back in full swing this August, tourism can pick back up and of course football season will hopefully be back in full swing. This is the optimistic view. The doom and gloom side of the coin is New Year's


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Summertime in this market is usually terrible but this year it will be extremely awful. I was granted a 60 day deferment of my car loan payment but May 25 I have to resume my payments. I should be able to pay on May 25th but June it's looking like I got start getting my hustle on. It's not going to be Rideshare though. I'm locked and loaded with Instacart and two of the delivery apps. The last time I gave an Uber Ride was on March 7th. My plan is to simply ignore Uber the entire summer unless the demand picks up. So I'm anticipating 6 total months of being off the air so to speak. Hopefully the colleges will be back in full swing this August, tourism can pick back up and of course football season will hopefully be back in full swing. This is the optimistic view. The doom and gloom side of the coin is New Year's


If you have some down time why not just leave the Uber app on? A little something is better than nothing. My area is dead. I run the app from 5 PM to 11 PM M-Th each night. At 5 pm Friday it goes on and stays on until 11 PM Sunday. I get a ride fine I go do it, if not oh well, it did not cost me anything to have it on while at home or running errands.


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

I miss my passengers. I usually drive weekend nights doing the bar runs. I have had some great conversations, meet some wonderful people. I miss serving them, especially when it snows, getting people to work and back when they are afraid to drive on their own. I love being told I saved them a DUI. I have meet a lot of good people, and made a few friends.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Doyling said:


> I miss my passengers. I usually drive weekend nights doing the bar runs. I have had some great conversations, meet some wonderful people. I miss serving them, especially when it snows, getting people to work and back when they are afraid to drive on their own. I love being told I saved them a DUI. I have meet a lot of good people, and made a few friends.


I've rescued a few tourists over the last 5 years &#128540;


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I miss the strategy and execution involved in a shift done well.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I picked up a young couple on 5th Street who were lucky to survive. Maybe midnight, Saturday night. Hundreds on the streets as normal before COVID19.

They were bar hopping and met the same guy in a few bars.

He invited them to his apartment, and pointed to a balcony over 5th Street. It looked like the. French Quarter to bohunks from Fresno.

A woman, his "girl friend" greeted them, offered them drinks and dissapers. 

The guy gets creepy, pushing them to drink up.

They bolted, pinged an Uber and got me. 

I listened to the story and explained 5th Street is not Disneyland with alcohol.

I got them back to Hotel Circle.

Somehow I think that was their last trip to San Diego for a while.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


The life changing money. &#128176; &#128176; &#128176;

Actually, I do miss driving. The pay was crap but it was an easy, stress-free way to make the small bucks.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The life changing money. &#128176; &#128176; &#128176;
> 
> Actually, I do miss driving. The pay was crap but it was an easy, stress-free way to make the small bucks.


I feel you. It really is easiest way to earn $.

In 2017, I use to work my day job (even leave a little early sometimes &#128584 and then uber for 6 to 7 hours after. Just bringing in so much. Feeling so good about working hard. It sucks that might not be possible to achieve again.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I feel you. It really is easiest way to earn $.
> 
> In 2017, I use to work my day job (even leave a little early sometimes &#128584 and then uber for 6 to 7 hours after. Just bringing in so much. Feeling so good about working hard. It sucks that might not be possible to achieve again.


You never know. If you make 500x week that help .


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Whether you're still driving or stopped (now or a while back) I'm sure there's something you miss about the old days of driving. Even a tiny bit❓
> View attachment 444256


Hot women vomiting all over their clothes then stripping naked. Then getting $150


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> You never know. If you make 500x week that help .


At my day job I'm salary. So I get the same amount every week. It's been like that for so long. When I started uber it felt amazing to get an extra check and for driving, easiest thing ever. So I would work my butt off mon to thurs and be home all day fri to sun. Friday wfh.

Just isnt the same past the honeymoon period of uber. Also with corona threat, no bonus, shitty surge.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> At my day job I'm salary. So I get the same amount every week. It's been like that for so long. When I started uber it felt amazing to get an extra check and for driving, easiest thing ever. So I would work my butt off mon to thurs and be home all day fri to sun. Friday wfh.
> 
> Just isnt the same past the honeymoon period of uber. Also with corona threat, no bonus, shitty surge.
> View attachment 463511


This is one of the most easy jobs of my life it's fun and you get paid and you get a surprise once in a while.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> At my day job I'm salary. So I get the same amount every week. It's been like that for so long. When I started uber it felt amazing to get an extra check and for driving, easiest thing ever. So I would work my butt off mon to thurs and be home all day fri to sun. Friday wfh.
> 
> Just isnt the same past the honeymoon period of uber. Also with corona threat, no bonus, shitty surge.
> View attachment 463511


Girl do whatever you need to do. Even 300$ x week can be good for groceries or something else. There is no shame in that . You are a mom, Extra money is always the best . You must know if you feel ok to go out there or not. If you do, don't tell. It's your business.


----------

